# "Coating" the blade



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Has anybody tried applying a "plastic" coat to a clean painted blade ? Like what is used on wheels. It can be used on painted surfaces, and might keep the paint lasting longer without getting scratched.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I apply some silicone based stuff that I get at an ATV shop. It's good for about 2 or 3 storms and then I apply it again.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I was thinking more along the lines of a 'permanent" coating. You would use a hardener with it.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I know Buyer selling plastic covers for on plows, you can get them in red or yellow...and they have them Northern Tool stores. I put one on my 8' Western Pro Plow I had, it lasted all of about two hours  .

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...isplay?storeId=6970&productId=523439&R=523439


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i think he means something that is painted or sprayed on. like a teflon surface. i have tried waxing my plow, and it did seem to help but i am not sure how much. sure felt stupid putting 3 layers of way on my plow though.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

get a piece of Polly it works great.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I have had good luck coating my plow with pam (yes the cooking spray) it seems to work well and usually last A storm. and cheap.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I was looking for more of a permant coating


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

check the commerical forum i just got my
free sample of a new product


----------



## Olderthandirt (Oct 9, 2005)

Try painting it with the stuff farmers use for there gravity wagons etc. Its called slip-coat. The stuff works great and stays on for a couple seasons.
The draw back is it only comes in an ugly grey color. If you decide to use it put 2-3 coats on, it looks and acts like teflon.


----------

